# L'Ami pulled up at Cheltenham



## JJ1987 (15 March 2011)

Just wondering if anyone knows why L'Ami was pulled up during the cross country race at 4pm at Cheltenham?


----------



## Taffyhorse (15 March 2011)

The commentary said they thought he was injured but didn't give any further details. 

Hope its not serious if he is injured...


----------



## Nailed (15 March 2011)

Quolibet  also pulled up but looked lame so hope thats not too bad either.

Lou x


----------



## TelH (15 March 2011)

He landed dodgy after one of the fences and was pulled up injured. I have seen one unconfirmed report that he is ok but nothing definite so far. My friends were at Sedgefield today and witnessed a first fence fatality in one of the races


----------



## alliersv1 (15 March 2011)

I've wondered this elsewhere.
Couldn't see anything obviously wrong.
Someone on RP has said that it has been reported elsewhere that he is OK. I hope they are right. He's a favourite of mine.


----------



## alliersv1 (15 March 2011)

TelH said:



			He landed dodgy after one of the fences and was pulled up injured. I have seen one unconfirmed report that he is ok but nothing definite so far. My friends were at Sedgefield today and witnessed a first fence fatality in one of the races 

Click to expand...

Saw that too. Was it definitely a fatality?  I saw the screens were still up on circuit two.
There's another place I go that was speculating to that effect, but weren't sure.

After yesterday we need some good days I think


----------



## oldvic (15 March 2011)

Connections of L'Ami told a friend he was ok. Pulled up a little lame behind but not too bad. A great shame particularly as he looked so well before the race.


----------



## TelH (15 March 2011)

alliersv1 said:



			Saw that too. Was it definitely a fatality?  I saw the screens were still up on circuit two.
There's another place I go that was speculating to that effect, but weren't sure.

After yesterday we need some good days I think 

Click to expand...

My friends said yes it was  They go to Sedgefield every time racing is on there.

I heard that yesterday there were a total of 4 fatalities   We definitely need some good days. On a happier note Ruby had a great day today, here's hoping he brings Kauto home in front on Friday, that would lift everyone's spirits


----------



## JJ1987 (15 March 2011)

Thanks for that oldvic ~ thought there'd be someone on here who'd have some connections lol..excellent riding by the jockey to pull up so quick ~ could have been worse if allowed to run on. Again, a shame cos he looked like running a good race up til this point


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (15 March 2011)

TelH said:



			here's hoping he brings Kauto home in front on Friday, that would lift everyone's spirits 

Click to expand...

Errm, it wouldn't raise my spirits!  

I'd be happy to see him come in 2nd though, behind The Tank.


----------



## Mrs B (15 March 2011)

Dubs said:



			Errm, it wouldn't raise my spirits!  

I'd be happy to see him come in 2nd though, behind The Tank. 

Click to expand...

Why's that, Dubs? I must say, you hide your partiality very well... It's just those subtle little touches that give the game away


----------



## Wishful (15 March 2011)

The jockey really had to work to pull him up!  Bet he was a git for the vet to examine - it's amazing how the jockeys can feel a problem before the horse really notices it (and before their action is visibly impaired)!


----------



## MurphysMinder (15 March 2011)

Dubs said:



			Errm, it wouldn't raise my spirits!  

I'd be happy to see him come in 2nd though, behind The Tank. 

Click to expand...

That makes 2 of us!


----------



## alliersv1 (16 March 2011)

oldvic said:



			Connections of L'Ami told a friend he was ok. Pulled up a little lame behind but not too bad. A great shame particularly as he looked so well before the race.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant. Thanks for that. 



TelH said:



			My friends said yes it was  They go to Sedgefield every time racing is on there.

I heard that yesterday there were a total of 4 fatalities   We definitely need some good days. On a happier note Ruby had a great day today, here's hoping he brings Kauto home in front on Friday, that would lift everyone's spirits 

Click to expand...

Thanks for the confirmation. 
Yep, sadly there were 3 fatalities at Plumpton and one at Taunton on Monday. Was very grim indeed 

I'm glad that it was fairly event free yesterday, even then my heart was still going like the clappers every time they set off. They go SO fast at Cheltenham it scares the wotsit out of me just sat on my sofa!!
Good to see Ruby get back on the scoreboard, and nice to see Choc too. He's had a rubbish time aswell of late.
I don't really care who wins the Gold cup, just want them all to come back ok, but if I HAD to have a tenner, it would be on Kauto


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (16 March 2011)

Mrs B said:



			Why's that, Dubs? I must say, you hide your partiality very well... It's just those subtle little touches that give the game away 

Click to expand...

I'm glad you've noticed how hard I try to appear impartial Mrs B....


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (16 March 2011)

MurphysMinder said:



			That makes 2 of us! 

Click to expand...

I have always admired your impeccable taste MM.


----------



## Clarew22 (16 March 2011)

MurphysMinder said:



			That makes 2 of us! 

Click to expand...

Make that three, come on the tank


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (16 March 2011)

Another member of Team Denman here.  
I have an added incentive as i have a £5 side bet with a colleague that whatever the overall placings Denman will come in ahead of Kauto.  I'll be over joyed just to see them all come in safe though....


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (16 March 2011)

Sam Thomas seems to think he can do it again.

In my head, I know the odds are stacked against him, but I will be betting with my heart on Friday. 

http://www.setanta.com/ie/Articles/2011/03/14/Thomas-eyes-repeat-success-on-Denman/gnid-90297/


----------



## marmalade76 (16 March 2011)

Dubs said:



			Errm, it wouldn't raise my spirits!  

I'd be happy to see him come in 2nd though, behind The Tank. 

Click to expand...

Ditto!!!

 ETA Especially with Sam back on board!


----------



## MICHAELA8228 (16 March 2011)

I'd be happy to see him come in 2nd though, behind The Tank. [/QUOTE]


Hell yeah - me too!!!!!!!


----------



## HashRouge (16 March 2011)

My heart says Denman as well, love that horse!


----------



## ladyt25 (16 March 2011)

Another Team Denman here - didn't realise Sam would be back on. Pleased to hear that -I think they are a fab pair!!


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (16 March 2011)

Sorry, I didn't mean to hijack this thread, but can I just say, I am LOVING all you Denman lovers.   

Really glad L'ami is ok btw.

Tbh, I was surprised to see him still racing. Not sure how old he is, but he seems to have been around forever.
A class horse, who owes racing nothing. I hope he is retired soon, and can live out the rest of his days hunting and having fun.


----------



## JJ1987 (17 March 2011)

I'm being different and betting on What a Friend - another Nicholls trained and been aimed at this for a while, could a wild outsider jump in there? My tenner hopes so


----------

